# Aer Lingus Larger Planes to Malaga.



## Bronco Lane (15 Oct 2013)

I understand that Aer Lingus sometimes use their larger planes when flying from Dublin to Malaga. The type with seats across the middle as well as the sides. Is there anyway when booking to tell, if they will be using one of these planes?


----------



## so-crates (15 Oct 2013)

Yes, on the page where it shows the flights, click on the flight number and it will give you the scheduled plane specification. If it is A330 it is the big plane.


----------



## Bronco Lane (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks so-crates. That's the info I was looking for. Do you know if they use the A330 planes to fly to any other European destinations?
Having flown with Ryanair a few times recently I have noticed that some pilots are not switching on the overhead air conditioning and the planes have been very stuffy.
At least on the larger planes I won't feel like I am in an oven.


----------



## so-crates (15 Oct 2013)

Generally no. Though generally stuffiness isn't a problem on the Aer Lingus planes.

With the Malaga flight you have the option of paying a premium for one of the seats up front. There isn't a business class service on the Malaga route but you can enjoy the leg and elbow room!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (16 Oct 2013)

You can also reserve certain seats on Ryanair flights. I have also noticed that the overhead air valves on some Ryanair flights are not being switched on. Is this a fuel saving policy I wonder?


----------



## monagt (16 Oct 2013)

On the small planes AL to Malage, do not book the seats in the middle where the 3 seats each side go to a row of 2 each side just before the Escape Hatches.

I think these were added by removing a toilet or kitchen.

The problem is that the 3 seats in front recline while the 2 seats are fixed and the front of the reclined seat ends up the length of a book from your nose.

AL position is that they offer reclining to the customers in the front seats and the cabin staff WILL NOT ask them to move their seats forward except during t/off and landing.


----------



## Grizzly (16 Oct 2013)

Good point. At least you cannot recline the Ryanair seats which is a plus. There are people out there who would recline their seats in to your face and think nothing of it for the duration of the flight. Are these the only Aer Lingus seats that recline or do all the other seats recline also?


----------



## Time (16 Oct 2013)

They all recline except those that would recline into an exit row.


----------



## monagt (16 Oct 2013)

> Are these the only Aer Lingus seats that recline or do all the other seats recline also?



All recline unless in the last row or back onto an exit (afaik)


----------



## Time (16 Oct 2013)

Correct.


----------



## SoylentGreen (8 Jun 2017)

Are the A330 planes more comfortable than the smaller planes. Bigger seats, more leg room, fresher air in the cabin etc. I am thinking of taking a flight to Malaga in October. Aer Lingus is using an A330 plane on the day. Are they usually full to capacity on this route?
They have 3 flights a day going to Malaga. The thoughts of flying in such a huge plane with so many people is not comforting.
Ryanair flights on the smaller planes are cheaper but I have an Aer Lingus voucher due to expire that I have to use up.


----------



## emmt (8 Jun 2017)

SoylentGreen said:


> The thoughts of flying in such a huge plane with so many people is not comforting.


But its the same as if you were flying to the States...


----------



## dub_nerd (8 Jun 2017)

SoylentGreen said:


> Bigger seats, more leg room, fresher air in the cabin etc.


A bigger plane doesn't imply bigger seats. The A330 is twin-aisle, but Aer Lingus's seat pitches at 31 inches are toward the lower end of the range for most airlines. See the layout here, and industry comparison here.


----------



## SoylentGreen (8 Jun 2017)

Thanks. Turning left as you get on the Aer Lingus plane, business class to Malaga costs circa €69 extra per seat. I think I would like to treat myself and the OH. I have never flown business class and I doubt if I ever will. So this might be a short flight for a relatively low price for business class..
Has anyone flown business class to Malaga and is there anything different about doing so on this route?


----------



## Conan (8 Jun 2017)

Just flown Aer Lingus to Malaga on the A330 - steerage.  Overall a very comfortable experience with plenty on onboard entertainment options.


----------



## SoylentGreen (8 Jun 2017)

Conan. Was the flight full? They have 3 flights per day to Malaga. I can't imagine that they sell all their seats to Malaga. Ryanair also operate on this route.


----------



## so-crates (8 Jun 2017)

I haven't flown to Malaga on that end of the plane but I have flown to the US business class and I was very happy with the seat. Basically there isn't a business class service to Malaga, the seats are the business class seats but the service is standard service so you won't get the extra attention and food. Having said that for €69 for the seat space I reckon it is a steal


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Jun 2017)

I've done that flight from Malaga with Aer Lingus many times and it's quite comfortable. I'm always the one with a window seat.
Yes they are usually full or nearly full so they take forever to load/unload. However the outbound journey (Dub to Malaga) has always been the smaller centre aisle one. Just my experience!


----------



## Bronco Lane (9 Jun 2017)

Are people ever randomly assigned seats to the business class section to Malaga without paying for them, in order to "balance" the plane?


----------



## landlord (9 Jun 2017)

monagt said:


> AL position is that they offer reclining to the customers in the front seats and the cabin staff WILL NOT ask them to move their seats forward except during t/off and landing.



ALL seats on the Aer Lingus A330 are required to be in the fully upright position for take off and landing!!



Bronco Lane said:


> Are people ever randomly assigned seats to the business class section to Malaga without paying for them, in order to "balance" the plane?



No....keep dreaming!!!! Ha ha
It is extremely rare to ever have C of G issues on the 320 or the 330 requiring specific seat assignment.


----------



## Bronco Lane (9 Jun 2017)

What are C of G issues?


----------



## Leo (9 Jun 2017)

Bronco Lane said:


> What are C of G issues?



Center of gravity.


----------



## Bronco Lane (12 Jun 2017)

Thanks Leo.

Does Aer Lingus use the A330 planes on any other destinations to Europe?

 I'm surprised that they don't use them to the Canaries?


----------



## landlord (13 Jun 2017)

Bronco Lane said:


> Thanks Leo.
> 
> Does Aer Lingus use the A330 planes on any other destinations to Europe?
> 
> I'm surprised that they don't use them to the Canaries?



The early Faro too EI490....just for the summer.

Malaga and Faro are deemed to be the most productive routes which slot into the Atlantic schedule. For example the early Malaga and Faro are home in time to operate the late JFK and Boston. 
The Canaries flights leave midday and are longer flights, which do not fit in with the Atlantic schedule.


----------

